# How do you find a trainer?



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I've looked and looked for Schutzhund clubs in my area. The two that were within an hour and a half are no longer active. I live in Timpson, Tx. 75975. Can anyone suggest a working dog club within a 2 hour drive? I have emailed the Schutzhund Club of America and received a few names of clubs but two were shut down and the others at least a 3 hour drive away - one way. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you contact Melodee Middleton at Germelhaus to see if she knows of any?

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

No, I didn't. But since she's a good 3 hour drive away it didn't occur to me. I can certainly try and see if she has any ideas. Thanks for that.


----------

